# غضب غربي من فتوى داعية سعودي بـ"قتل" ميكي ماوس



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*قال إنه يجوز قتله في "الحل والحرم"..*
*غضب غربي من فتوى داعية سعودي بـ"قتل" ميكي ماوس*





نقلا عن: العربية نت
أثارت فتوى لداعية إسلامي معروف بقتل الفأر "ميكي ماوس" الشخصية الكرتونية المشهورة، غضب الكثير من وسائل الإعلام الغربية والأمريكية بعد أن تداولتها الكثير من المواقع الإعلامية ومنتديات الإنترنت، وجرى مناقشتها في العديد من البرامج الحوارية والإخبارية بعد ترجمتها للانجليزية، وذلك وفقا لما أفاد تقرير إخباري نشر الأحد 21-9-2008. وكان الشيخ محمد المنجد قد طالب في برنامج تلفزيوني بث مؤخرا بقتل "ميكي ماوس" لأنه من فئة الفئران ويحل قتله في الحل والحرم، وأوضح الداعية المعروف أن الفئران من جنود إبليس ويسيرها الشيطان، مشيرا إلى أن الإسلام سمى الفأر "فويسقة" ويجوز قتل الفئران في أي وقت لأنها نجسة وهي كائنات ممقوتة.
ونقلت جريدة "شمس" السعودية عن المنجد قوله إن الرسوم المتحركة التي يتابعها الأطفال غيرت نظرة الأطفال للفأر حيث أصبح الفأر من الأشياء المهمة العظيمة، ومن الشخصيات المحبوبة لدى الأطفال، رغم أن الشريعة ترفضها فهي كائنات ممقوتة ومفسدة، واختتم بأن الفأر "ميكي ماوس" شخصية عظيمة لدى الأطفال رغم أنه يقتل في الحل والحرم.
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الشيخ محمد المنجد يعد أحد الشيوخ المعروفين في السعودية وخارجها، وهو إمام وخطيب جامع عمر بن عبد العزيز بالعقربية في مدينة الخبر، كما أنه من أوائل الشيوخ الذين قاموا باستخدام الإنترنت في الدعوة، إضافة إلى أنه يشرف على عدة مواقع إسلامية وله العديد من الكتب الدينية.​


----------



## man4truth (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا امة ضحكت من جهل اسلامها وتخلفه الامم​*


----------



## sweetly heart (22 سبتمبر 2008)

كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم​


----------



## Eva Maria (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه

حتى انت يا ميكي 

كلنا يا ميكي بالهوا سوا 









.
ميكي  ( ألفويسقه) ورفاقه الزنادقه  بانتظار حكم الاعدام بعد أصدار فتوى الحل والحرم في قتل ميكي


----------



## SALVATION (22 سبتمبر 2008)

_ده انا بموت فى ميكى موس
 ال يقتلوه ال


_​_مشكوووووووووووووووور_


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2008)

> وأوضح الداعية المعروف أن الفئران من جنود إبليس ويسيرها الشيطان، مشيرا إلى أن الإسلام سمى الفأر "فويسقة" ويجوز قتل الفئران في أي وقت لأنها نجسة وهي كائنات ممقوتة.


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ربنا يشفى​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*اصحاب العقول في راحه*
*ميرسي يا اثناسيوس*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شعب وأمة تتبع امثال هذا الشيخ.. والشيخ الاخر الذي حلل رضاعة الموظفات منعا للخلوة الشرعية وشيخ سعودي اجاز من اسبوع قتل اصحاب الاذاعات ..الخ..
ماذا تتوقع ان تكون هكذا امة وهكذا شعب!....مثل هذا الامة تحزنني جد لانها لاتعرف طعم الحلاوة والرقي الذي في المسيحية...​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*اذن لنقيم على ميكى وبطوط وبندق وعم دهب والاولاد وبقية عالم ديزني حد الكفرة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بصراحة شعب اظلامى جاهل*

* لا يفقه شئ سوى القتل وأعمال الارهاب*

*بس اللي هايقرب من ميكى هايزعل منى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## موسى المصرى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ال ميكى ال
 عيب كده


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2008)

> اذن لنقيم على ميكى وبطوط وبندق وعم دهب والاولاد وبقية عالم ديزني حد الكفرة


*ههههههههههههههه 
مسااكين الدور عليهم ​*


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

​ 



اللهم لك الحَمْدُ ربي حَمْدَ مَنْ أعتكف فأذاه العلمانيين فَخَرَجْ , وحَمْدَ مَنْ ضَاقَ ذَرْعَاً بفأر فَهَاجَ ومَرَجْ , فوضَّح المُنَجِدُ في المجدِ فلاحت بوادر الفرج .​ 
ثم أما بعد :​ 
فقد بلغنا ونحن معتكفون منقطعون لله , الفتوى التي أصدرها شيخنا محمد المنجد , بشأن (ميكي ماوس) وساءنا تعدي فضيلته على تخصصنا في مثل هذه الفتاوى , ومزاحمة فضيلته وغيره في تخصصنا الدقيق , فإلى الله وحده أشكو ضعفي وقلة حيلتي, وهواني على الناس , وأنا أرى الوافدين يزاحموننا على ( فئراننا ) ونحن أولى بفئراننا من غيرنا , فإلى الله المُشتكى وإليه المرتجى يا رحمن .
وقد وجدتُ في كلام فضيلة الشيخ محمد المنجد تبسيطاً لا يرقى لتعقيد مسألة (الفأر في الإسلام) ووجدتها خالية من التأصيل العلمي والفقهي , فكان لزاماً عليَّ أن أبين , وأفصِّل فيما أجمله الشيخ محمد , فنقلتُ هنا فتوى لنا في كتابنا ( فتاوى معاصرة ) "تحت الطبع " .
" الفتوى الرابعة والسبعون بعد المائة السابعة :​ 
أحكام الفأر في الإسلام ​ 
حيث لم يدرك الكثير من المسلمين خطر (الفأر) على عقائد الناس , ومعاشهم مع تحذير الله منه , وتحذير النصوص الشرعية من خطره على أمة الإسلام , فو الله لم نتراجع , ويُمْنع القطر عنا وتضيع حقوق الأمة في مهاوي الردى , ويهزم أخواننا المجاهدون في (تورا بورا ) وتمكن الجارية من قيادة السيارة , إلا بعد أن تركنا الفأر يعبث في (عِبْنا) دون إيقاع الحد الشرعي عليه وهو القتل بضربةٍ بنعلٍ , أو رميةٍ بنبيطةٍ , أو دهسة بقدمٍ , أو نحوها .​ 
وقد شَهَدَ أمامي بِضْعٌ وعشرون مجاهداً من أخواننا المجاهدين في (البوسنة والهرسك) و (أفغانستان ) أنهم كانوا يرون (الفئران) تصطف مع العدو لابسة (البَرَانِسَ ) , بل كانت هناك خلية كاملة من الفئران يسمى لواء (ميكي ماوس) رآها المجاهدون في المأسوف على شبابها (تورا بورا ) , وأنها كانت تُجْهِزُ على جِرَحِ المجاهدين بالقرض ونحوه , ونقل لي غير واحد من العارفين بدهاليز بارات الخنا والخمور , أن بعض خمارات الغرب تعتمد على الفئران المُدربة في تقديم الخمور لزبائنها , بل إنها تُسْتَخْدَمُ من قِبَلِ أرباب الفجور والخلاعة , للمراقبة في شقق الدعارة , فتصدر أزيزاً عند رؤيتها لـ (جمس الهيئة) , وتقوم بعرقلتهم حتى يهرب الجناة , ويفلتوا من قبضة رجال الحسبة التي وسعت كل شيء , ويُقْسِمُ لي أبي عكرمة بن غيث الحسبوي بالله غير حانث , وهو من أخواننا في (هيئة العود) , أنه وأثناء مداهمة أحد أوكار الشيشة ترأى له فأر كبير بصورة (جيري) عليه لعائن الله , وكان يحول بيني وبين الفُسَّـاق حتى هربوا , ثم مَسَخَهُ الله بغلاً , فرفسني برجليه فلم أفق إلا وأنا في (قرن الثعالب) فسألت الشيخ (الميكي موسي) محمد المنجد عن ذلك فقال : إنه (فويسق بن وهب البيزنطي), كبير شياطين الفئران والجراذي في الجزيرة العربية, قاتله الله لا نجوتُ إن نجا , فقد رأيته في حادثة الغرق التي أنجاني الله منها أنا وتلميذي أبا لجين إبراهيم اخرق هذا الزمان , فكان ذلك الشيطان الفأر يحاول أن يُغْرِقَ السفينة بخرق أسفلها , فقام أبا لجين بقراءة سورة الصافات ثم قرأ رقية الفأر وهي ( اللهم أعذني من الفأر وقرضه والجرذي وصريره والخنزير ونقيقه ) فخسيء عدو الله , حتى مسخه الله سمكة سردين ثم , ولَّى الأدبار وهو يصرخ : لقد فتني يا مُنَجَّد , لقد فتني يا مُنَجَّد .​ 
وقد نقل لي سماحة الوالد الشيخ زغلول النجار حفظه الله , أنهم حلَّلوا دم بعض الكفار , فوجدوا في دمه نسبة 34.56% من مادة (m.o.s)
وهي مادة لا توجد إلا في النخاع الشوكي للفأر , يقول النجار : وهذه المادة هي سبب الإعراض عن الإسلام , وعدم سماعهم للحق والإعراض عنه , وهي السبب الرئيسي لردة أهل اليمامة لأنهم في منطقة يكثر فيها الفئران , كما أن تواجد الفئران بكثرة في منطقة ما يقلل فرص نزول القطر , وقد وضعنا تجربة علمية , حيث جمعنا أربعة أفارقة من فقراء (بوركينا فاسوا ) ووعدناهم بأنه بعد إسلامهم سيعطون منحة مالية , وفيزا للحج والعمرة والإقامة والعمل , ووضعنا في غرفة ثانية أربعةً من الأوربيين , وقمنا بسحب تلك المادة (المفأرنة ) من أجساد الفئة الأولى , فأسلموا من لحظتهم , والعجب العُجاب أنه حَسُنَ إسلامهم في خلال دقائق معدودة , أما الفئة الثانية التي لم تسحب منها المادة (المفأرنة) فزادت عناداً , وشكتنا إلى قوات الأمن بتهمة الإرهاب ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .​ 
أما (بنكي و براين) فهي الدليل القاطع على غزو الغرب لنا من خلال الفئران , فهم يقولون من خلال ذلك المسلسل أن الفئران قادمة للسيطرة على العالم من خلال الفأرين( بنكي و براين) حتى وأن فشل ألف مرة لكنه في النهاية سينتصر الشيطان من خلال ذلك الفأرين الخبيثين , ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
وأما عن ارتباط الفأر (لوجستياً) بالشيطان كما قال الشيخ محمد حفظه الله , فهذا صحيح ولا غبار عليه , وقد أكدته الظواهر الطبيعية , فقد تبين بعد تشريح بعض الفئران , أنها تحمل في ضلعها الأيمن جهاز إرسال مرتبط بالشيطان , يحركها من خلاله , وقد فطنت (السي آي إيه ) لهذا فجندت مئات الألوف من الفئران المدربة , للتجسس على أخواننا المجاهدين , وقد شحنت تلك الفئران بطائرة كاملة بي 52 وألقت بها في جبال (تورا بورا) فتم رصد المجاهدين من خلالها , بل كانت توجه القاذفات لأهداف معينة لقصفها ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .​ 
و (الفويسقة) قيل أنها لا ذكر لها , وإنما هي أثنى فلا يوجد فأر ذكر على ما نص عليه غير واحد من أهل العلم من علماء أصول الفقه والجرح والتعديل , وأما عن طريقة تكاثر الفئران والحالة هذه , فإن الشيطان يطأ الفأرة فتحبل بأمر الله , وتلدُ فأرة وهكذا , لذا سميت فويسقة لأنها من ماء الشيطان ووطئه .​ 
وأما عن حكم الفويسقة فإنها تقتل قولاً واحداً , واختلف أهل العلم هل تُقتل حداً أم تعزيراً ؟ والراجح -والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم- والتي تدل عليه ظاهر النصوص أنها تقتل حداً وعليه فلا يجوز لولي الأمر العفو عنها كما هو مفصل في بابه .
أما عن من رَسَمَ (ميكي ماوس) وبما أنه مات حتف أنفه , فالرأي المتوجه لدي أنه يجوز نبش قبره وإقامة الحد عليه , ومن ثم حرق كل أفلام (ميكي ماوس) و(توم وجيري) , وأن قُدِرَ على دبلجة أفلام (توم وجيري ) بحيث يستعاض عن صورة الفأر بفيل , فلا بأس رفعاً للحرج . وهل تدخل القنوات التي تبث أفلام (توم وجيري) و (ميكي ماوس)و(بنكي و براين ) في فتوى (لئام العشيرة) التي أجازت قتل أصحاب القنوات الفضائية (قضاءً) ؟ فظاهر النص يُدخلها في الفتوى , لأنها من المُضحِكات , و لأن فيها خللا عقدياً لا يخفى على مدقق منصف , طَهَّرَ قلبه من الرياء والسمعة والرآن .
أما حُكم الشيء الذي وقعت فيه فأرة , فإنه ينجس لأنه خبيث، وإنما يُطعَمُ لشيء لا يُحْلَبُ لبنه، ولا يؤكل في الحال كالبهائم والدواجن، والله أعلم، أما إذا شربت الدجاجة من الماء التي وقعت فيه فأرة فإنه يمسك عن تناول بيضها ثلاثة أسابيع بلياليهن . 
ولسائل أن يسأل : إذا كان ذلك حكم الفأر الأصلي فهل يُلْحَقُ به الفأر الهجين الذي يستعمل في التجارب ؟ الجواب أنه ينظر إلى الأقرب إلى جنسه وصفته , فإن كان أقرب إلى الفأر لحق به و إلا فلا .
وهناك مسألة غاية في الدقة والنَّفَاسة وهي : إذا قام الهِرُ بابتلاع الفار , فهل ينجس ذلك الهر أم لا ؟وهل ينجس الماء الذي يشربه أم لا ؟ والجواب والله تعالى أعلم أنه ينجس إلا إذا اجتاز اختبار (مَعِدَةٌ بلا فئران) وهو اختبار علمي دقيق يكون بجهاز (صائد الفئران) وهو جهاز نفيس في بابه , ابتكره بعض طلبة العلم للمساهمة في مكافحة الفئران, وقد أجزناه شرعاً وأفتينا بأنه مطابق للمواصفات الإسلامية .​ 
ولِعِظَمِ شأن الفأر في الإسلام كما بينه شيخي محمد المنجد , فقد أنشأت جمعية تحت عنوان (كفاية فئران ) لمطاردة الفئران في العالم الإسلامي , وتنبيه الناس على خطرها على الدين وأهله , وقد أفتينا مع جماهير من المشائخ وطلبة العلم بجواز صرف الزكاة لها لأنها دخلة في (وفي سبيل الله ) وقد بدأت أولى مناشطها بحملة (أيها الفأر من رآك ) حيث ستوزع الجمعية (مجاناً ) صمغ فئران , ومصائد جراذي, وأجهزة صائد الفئران ,وكتاب فضيلة الشيخ محمد المنجد (ميكي ماوس هُبل هذا الزمان ) وستقوم الجمعية بعون الله تعالى , بمشروع جريء وهو استنساخ مئة ألف قط شيرازي لنشرها في عملية نوعية سُمْيَتْ (لا عزاء للفئران ) .​ 
كَـتَـبَـهُ من مُعْتَـكَـفِه :
شيخ المدونين , الأشعث الأغبر, شيخُ صامطه وما حولها الإمام : مساعد البقمي حفظه الله ​ 
منقوووووووووووووووول .​


----------



## cross in ksa (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بيقلك فى كتاب الحدود فى قتل ميكى وبطوط جزء 11 صفحه 204

انه يجب قتل ميكى لانه تعمد القتنه وخالف الله ورسوله ولم يدين بدين الحق  ومن ثم يجب ان يقيم عليه حد الحرابه

وفى كتاب الجهاد باب قتل الشخصيات الكرتونيه 

ذكر انه جاء ميكى يوما من المدينه وذهب لكى يصلى من غير وضوء فتعجب بطوط وامر برجمه
:12BF86~159::146ec:


----------



## cross in ksa (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اسف انى لم اذكر التصحيحات

صححه البطوطى فى كتاب الديزنى الصحيح  وصححه تويتى فى كتابه this is fun 
وقال هذا حديث رجاله ثقات

كما ذكر عنه انه سنده ومتنه صحيح وهذا فى كتاب الجرح والتخدير  للعالم عبقرينوا 

كما ذكر ان يوما دخل بطوط على مينى وهى حاسره فقال لمينى انى اريد الزاج بك فقالت هىهى مكنش اتعذر ولا باع جزر 

فحزن ميكى كثيرا  واخذ يجرى فوق الجبال  

قيل عنه انه حديث صحيح على شرط الشخصيتين سيندرلا و سنو وايت


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله يكبر عقولهن ما بقى غير ميكي ماوس حتى يبلشوا فيه كمان*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا بقول ننقل الموضوع دا للمنتدى الترفيهي ملائم لية اكتر*​ 
*اصل كل ما بدخل واقرا التعليقات مش بقدر امسك نفسي من الضحك *​ 
*















*​


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *انا بقول ننقل الموضوع دا للمنتدى الترفيهي ملائم لية اكتر*​
> 
> *اصل كل ما بدخل واقرا التعليقات مش بقدر امسك نفسي من الضحك *​
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههه
اٍقري المداخله ( 12 ) , أنا قبل ما ( أنقلها ) , فضلت أضحك أكتر من نص ساعه , و قريتها حوالي خمس مرات .
التعليق كان ( دسم جدا جدا ) , و متظبط , و بنفس الوقت محترم .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اٍقري المداخله ( 12 ) , أنا قبل ما ( أنقلها ) , فضلت أضحك أكتر من نص ساعه , و قريتها حوالي خمس مرات .
> التعليق كان ( دسم جدا جدا ) , و متظبط , و بنفس الوقت محترم .


* منا لما قريتة كتب كدا هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## صيدناوية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

العقل زينة 
اذا يريدون قتل الفئران فإذن ليبتدوا بقتل انفسهم من وجهة نظري بشوف ميكي ماوس احسن منهم بألف مرة


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *منا لما قريتة كتب كدا هههههههههههههههههه*​


 ههههههههههههههه
طويله شوي , بس روعه .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> طويله شوي , بس روعه .


* اللي كاتبها دا تحفة هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*و اذا لقيتم ميكي في الطريق فاضطروه لاضيقه
ههههههه
ربنا يستر علي توم وجيري و ما تطولهمش فتاوى الشيخ المنجد.
انما هو بينجد ايه...مراتب و الا انتريهات؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و اذا لقيتم ميكي في الطريق فاضطروه لاضيقه​*
> *ههههههه*
> *ربنا يستر علي توم وجيري و ما تطولهمش فتاوى الشيخ المنجد.*
> 
> *انما هو بينجد ايه...مراتب و الا انتريهات؟؟؟؟؟*​




* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بينجد كلو حتى عقول المسلمين*

*بس ها لو قرب على توم وجيري انا هاعمل مظاهرة دا كرتوني المفضل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*و بكره يصدروا فتوى برجم سندريلا كمان​*


----------



## esambraveheart (23 سبتمبر 2008)

CENTER]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*كااااااااافر و يجب قتله في الحل و الحرم*


*



*


*كااااااااافر و يجب قتله في الحل و الحرم*


*



*

* 
كااااااااافر و يجب قتله و  اكله  ايضا في الحل و الحرم... و الملوخيه كمان



*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و بكره يصدروا فتوى برجم سندريلا كمان​*​​​




* يمكن يحجبوها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## املا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

لازم يعملوا ب الامر بالمنكر و النهي عن المعروف قسم لمكافحه القوارض


----------



## amgad13 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يا زملاء ركزوا
الشيخ المنجد لا يفتى بقتل ميكى ماوس بل الفئران الحية
ورأيه انه ينبغى منع الاطفال من مشاهدة ميكى لانها تجعله يفكر ان الفأر شئ نافع وليس ضار
اما التفسيرات التى اطلقها خيالكم فلا وجود لها
كما ان هذا هو رأيه 
وللعلم فاسم المنجد بضم النون اى الذى ينجد الناس فى كربهم ويساعدهم 
وليس المنجد الذى ينجد مراتب 
يا فراشة (بلاش نعلق ولا نتحذف)


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*واحد فاضى*
*وعايز يتشهر*
*يعمل ايه*
*يبدء بالاطفال*
*مضايقات توم لجيرى باطل*
*ويجب قتلهم جميعا ليرتاح الكبار*
*من تمسك الاطفال بالمشاهده*
*وترك الكبار *
*يتضجرون لانهم لن يشاهدوا المباريات والافلام*
*والمسلسلات*
*ثم بعد ذلك يبدء بالشباب وسوف يصدر فتوى *
* بقتل كل من يشارك فى ستار اكاديمى وما شابه ذلك*
*...............الخ*
*اصحاب العقول فى راحه*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فتوى "ميكي ماوس" تجبر مذيعي نشرات أميركا على الضحك




*موقع إسلامي يطرح تساؤلاً حول تأييد قتل "ميكي"** لأنها فتوى مضحكة، *
*فقد تصدّرت البرامج الصباحية وعناوين الصحف في الصحافة والتلفزيونات الغربية؛ فتوى قتل "ميكي ماوس" أجبرت أكثر المذيعين في العالم مهنية على الضحك أثناء تأدية نشرات الأخبار، في عدة قنوات منها قناتي abc و FOX NEWS الأميركيتين، واللتين قام فيهما المذيعان بالضحك بعد قراءة ما جاء في عناوين الصحف عن فتوى الداعية الفلسطيني الحاصل على جواز سوري ويقطن في السعودية محمد المنجّد.*
*اسمه وعنوان الفتوى وصورته، تصدرت لأكثر من 24 ساعة عناوين البرامج الاجتماعية الخفيفة في أشهر القنوات العالمية، وكان مسمى "سعودي" يأتي بعد كل قراءة للخبر ثم يضحك الجمهور في البرامج الاجتماعية, ويضحك المذيع في نشرات الأخبار . *
*لكن المفارقة العجيبة هي إصرار المذيعين على السخرية من "السعودية" في أكثر من جزئية، واندهاشهم بصدور الفتوى بهذه الطريقة رغم أن المنجد ليس سعوديًا، وهذا ما صعب على الكثيرين فهمه. بل تتساءل المذيعة مع المذيع الآخر في أحد البرامج على قناة FOX NEWS عن سبب القتل ويبدأ الضحك وتنطلق النكت من أفواههم وصورة المنجد خلفية مع ميكي ماوس.*
*وتناول عدد من الكتاب الصحافيين العرب والسعوديين هذه الفتوى بسخرية شديدة, وطالب الكاتب السعودي محمد بن عبداللطيف آل الشيخ الشيخ المنجد بالرحيل إلى سوريا وأن شره يكفي البلاد.*
*وأما الكاتب في صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية محمد صادق دياب فاستغرب كيف غابت كل الأخطار عن ذهن "المنجد" وبقي الميكي ماوس هاجسًا.*
*ومحمد المنجد داعية فلسطيني بجواز سوري, يسكن في المنطقة الشرقية من السعودية وهو خطيب وإمام جامع عمر بن عبد العزيز في حي العقربية في محافظة الخبر. يلقي دروساً بعد صلاة الفجر في الحديث إلى جانب خطب الجمعة التي يلقيها.**وهو في نهاية الخمسين من العمر, رفضت السلطات السعودية إعطاءه الجنسية, ويتهم بأنه يقود حملات إلكترونية منظمة عبر أحد المواقع الإلكترونية التحريضية الشهيرة,*
*وهذه الحملات موجهة ضد وزراء ومسؤولين سعوديين ومنهم وزير الثقافة والإعلام إياد مدني, ويقوم بتنفيذ هذه الحملات عدة معارف انطلقت جميعها من هذا الموقع التحريضي لتؤسس لشبكة من الكتاب الذين يندرجون – حسب معلومات خاصة – تحت توجيهات المنجد .**والمنجد عاشق للتقنية, فهو في قناة المجد الأصولية, له برنامج اسمه "الراصد" , يتحدث فيه بمبالغة عن مشاكل الشباب,*
*ولا يغيب عنه جهاز الكمبيوتر المحمول "اللابتوب" من أمامه في أي حديث له . وهذا ما يعزز الاتهامات التي تقول بأنه بارع في قيادة الحملات التحريضية الإلكترونية ضد الإعلام.*
*المواقع الإسلامية على شبكة الإنترنت لم تفوت هذا الصيد الثمين, ففي موقع "إسلام أون لاين" تمت كتابة عدة مواضيع بعنوان (إعدام ميكي ماوس..هل تؤيد؟),ومواقع أخرى هاجمت وسائل الإعلام تتهمها بالتحريف ومحاولة النيل من الداعية السوري الفلسطيني المنجد.*
*مقطع مرئي لبعض نشرات الأخبار*
*http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qO3TqDS1XHE*
*إلى ذاك، أصبحت شخصية " ميكي ماوس " الكرتونية الشهيرة، تعيش أزهى فترات حياتها خلال الأيام الحالية، وذلك بفضل الرصد الهائل والاهتمام الكبير من صحافة العالم بفتوى الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد " الذي أفتى باهدار دم " ميكي ماوس " لأن الفئران ممقوتة في الشريعة الإسلامية، وقال إنها جنود إبليس،*
*ولاقت فتواه أصداء واسعة في صحافة العالم، الأمر الذي يمكن وصفة بـ تسونامي السخرية الذي اجتاح صحافة العالم في تفاعلها مع فتوى الشيخ، صحيح أن لغة السخرية طغت على تلك التغطيات ولكن الأمر لم يخلُ في بعض الصحف من الدهشة والإستياء وإثارة قائمة طويلة من علامات الاستفهام والتعجب حول دوافع ومنطقية مثل هذه الأراء الغريبة.*
*من خلال جولتنا على الصحف العالمية في الفترة من 17 سبتمبر الحالي وحتى أمس اتضح أن هناك عددًا كبيرًا من الصحف التي اهتمت بفتوى الشيخ المنجد، *
*وجاءت العناوين متشابهة الى حد كبير في مضمونها وصياغتها، وإن اختلفت التفاصيل التي تأرجحت بين السخرية والغضب..*
*-"بيلد" الألمانية .. "الموت لميكي ماوس... الإسلاميون يؤكدون أنه جندي الشيطان"*
*-"التلغراف" البريطانية .. "ميكي ماوس لابد أن يموت" *
*-موقع "فوكس نيوز".. "رجل دين سعودي يهدر دم ميكي ماوس" .*
*-"اسرائيل توداي " .. "المسلمون قرروا قتل ميكي ماوس"*
*-"كرونين زيتونغ" النمساوية .. "الفتوى التي قتلت ميكي ماوس" وكتبت الصحيفة كلمة فتوى كما هي Fatwa** .*
*-صحيفة "الـ مانيفيستو" الأسبانية اليسارية .. "ميكي ماوس مخلوق شيطاني وفقًا لفتوى اسلامية" *
*-"دي ستاندرد" البلجيكية ... "ميكي ماوس قد يكون ضحية فتوى" وكتبت الصحيفة فتوى كما هي أيضًا **Fatwa .*
*وفي التفاصيل قالت الصحيفة إن الشيخ الذي أصدر فتواه الغريبة بقتل ميكي ماوس وكافة الفئران، كان أحد نجوم دورة الألعاب الأولمبية التي أقيمت في أغسطس الماضي في العاصمة الصينية بكين،*
*ليس لمشاركته في إحدى الألعاب الرياضية بل بإصدار فتوى حول الأولمبياد حينما خرج على التلفزيون السعودي في العاشر من أغسطس ليقول إنها "أولمبياد البكيني" وليست "أولمبياد بكين" واصفًا ملابس اللاعبات بأنها شيطانية، وأفتى بتحريم مشاركة الفتيات في المسابقات والبطولات الرياضية.* 
-*صحيفة "الغارديان" نشرت قبل أقل من أسبوع مقالاً تعليقًا على الفتوى، وجاء فيه أن غير المسلم قد لا يفهم ماذا يقصد رجل الدين** السعودي بفتواه، *
*ولماذا قرر وجوب قتل كل الفئران حتى الكارتوني منها سواء "ميكي ماوس" أو "جيري" ولكن قد يكون التوجه بهذا السؤال لبعض المسلمين يحمل بعض الاجابات المقنعة، وبناء على ذلك ذكرت كاتبة المقال إنها سألت أصدقاء لها يعتنقون الدين الإسلامي ويمارسون كافة شعائره، *
*فأكدوا لها أنهم لم يستوعبوا ما قاله الشيخ "المنجد" والأمر لا يمكن توصيفه سوى أنه نوع من المغالاة، كما عبروا عن اعتقادهم أن الشيخ لم يتوقع كل هذه الثورة وردود الأفعال الغاضبة والساخرة، وأن الأمر بالنسبة إليه كان مجرد دردشة تلفزيونية، *
*ومضت كاتبة التقرير لتؤكد أن ما حدث لا يشكل الحادثة الأولى، فقد سبق وبالتحديد في عام 2001 خروج فتوى مشابهة بحق "البوكيمون" التي كانت قد انتشرت في هذا الوقت، ولكن مرجعيات دينية عربية قالت إنها محرمة لوجود رموز صهيونية عليها، وقد كان لتلك الفتوى أثرها في السعودية ومصر وقطر والإمارات وتم منع "البوكيمون" منذ ذلك الوقت.*​


----------



## azazi (25 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هذا المقال لكاتب سعودي ليبرالي*
http://alsoffah.blogspot.com/


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تم تكذيب الموضوع من قبل الشيخ نفسه
للحفاظ على مصداقيتنا نغلق الموضوع و نحذفه لاحقاً

سلام و نعمة


----------

